

D.C.'s Kinetic Tech Czar - raleec
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/04/AR2009010401235.html?hpid=moreheadlines

======
pmorici
""" "I don't want to buy technology the old way," he said. "Three years ago,
D.C. schools spent $25 million to deploy a human resources software program.
It failed, and not a single person was fired," Kundra said as he rushed
between meetings. "And they had the audacity to ask for more money. How is
that an intelligent use of taxpayer money?" """

I wonder if he's ever fired anyone or if he is just talking a good game.

